# Sanity Score Quiz on the Internet



## 2deepathinker

If you are concerned about your mental health, and how sane or not sane you are, I found this website and it has been interesting. You can take a test and it gives you a sanity score. Try it out if you are curious.

http://www.sanityscore.com


----------



## pancake

hehe. I scored a red light for mania and OCD.


----------



## Tommygunz

i scored a seventy eight and it said i am in generally good mental health.


----------



## isthisreallife

haha I didn't take this because it says you need to log in to take the test but I took one which was a general screening test through a university (long like 1 hour quiz) and I flagged the red lights for a whole spectrum of stuff mania, psychosis, ocd, bipolar, social anxiety, general phobias, ptsd... lol quizes are not that accurate, the only thing I actually have is just ocd, and ptsd.

quizzes are funny


----------



## 2deepathinker

Thanks for sharing your results. I agree that a diagnosis from an actual physician or health professional is best, but the quiz was still interesting. I got flagged for obsessions, and anxiety. My score was in the seventies, and it also said to me that I am in generally good mental health. I guess it is only that I feel bad inside sometimes.


----------



## Guest

isthisreallife said:


> haha I didn't take this because it says you need to log in to take the test but I took one which was a general screening test through a university (long like 1 hour quiz) and I flagged the red lights for a whole spectrum of stuff mania, psychosis, ocd, bipolar, social anxiety, general phobias, ptsd... lol quizes are not that accurate, the only thing I actually have is just ocd, and ptsd.
> 
> quizzes are funny


Had to respond to this. I didn't log in either. (I can't keep track of passwords and names anymore to save my life). BUT I really find such online tests misleading, confusing, offensive, and useless.

As noted, one needs to be diagnosed by a professional, not on an online quiz. Someone should evaluate you IN PERSON. Granted if you feel uncomfortable with a diagnosis, you should get a second or third opinion.

*I must say there are many problems with the DP/DR questionnaires out there. Even the best ones such as the Cambridge scale, or even Marlene Steinberg's scale. These are created by research professionals and can be very innacurate. I like the MMPI which is administered by professionals. The Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory. I used to score these for a psychiatrist as well as having one done for me. What is important is that they NEED TO BE INTERPRETED properly in conjunction with seeing an individual.*

Also, *insanity score* ... I HATE that term. First of all, all insanity means ... or rather .. it is used in criminal proceedings is to determine if an individual, in the commission of a crime, was aware if they KNEW RIGHT FROM WRONG in the commission of a crime. Someone who is severely PSYCHOTIC may not know, and would be treated in a psychiatric facility or housed in a psychiatric jail, vs. ANYONE, regardless of psychosis or not could be tried as a criminal and placed in a normal prison. Or someone might be evaluated in the COURT SYSTEM as sane or insane to determine if they are fit to stand trial. HORRIBLE name for an online quiz.

Self diagnosis in my opinion is dangerous at minimum. Unfortunately the diagnosis/understanding of DP/DR is terrible these days. I was diagnosed with DP/DR in 1975... yes 1975, off the bat. Now later my diagnoses are DP/DR, GAD, and clinical depression.

Problem is individuals who have psychosis would not necessarily consider themselves psychotic DURING a psychotic episode. Even someone who is having a severely MANIC episode in bipolar.

But individuals with schizoprhenia can TELL sometimes when they are "going downhill" and many individuals with Schizoprhenia and other disorders w/psychosis are extremely functional, but had to be diagnosed officially by a professional.

I just HATE this type of this.

End of lecture. I think it is a horrible way to "find out what is wrong with you." Very misleading. Very inaccurate. Even PROFESSIONAL OFFICIAL tests are inaccurate. After taking many tests. I have then DISCUSSED THE RESULTS with a psychiatrist. We have further narrowed things down together. That is the work of an EXCELLENT psychiatrist or therapist.

End of lecture.







I wish more people would NOT self diagnose this way. It also skews statistics on who experiences chronic DP/DR. If you don't seek treatment or an eval, you do not appear in OFFICIAL statistics re: occurrence of this or other syndromes.
D


----------



## Guest

*PS, no one here is "insane." That is an extremely pejorative term. Individuals with mental health disorders have a NEUROLOGICAL disorder. Insane is an antiquated term, save for the US legal system. I don't know abut other countries. It again promotes stigma.

Also, you wouldn't call someone with OCD, bipolar, DP/DR "insane" ... and to call someone with a BRAIN DISORDER like schizoprhenia "insane" is as bad as saying they are "schizo" "whacky" "nutso" etc.

Do we use the word "Insane Asylum" "Bedlam", etc. anymore? Well in the main, no. Psychiatric faciity, psychiatric inpatient facility, etc. Do you call individuals with autism spectrum disorders "insane?" NO. All of these brain disorders are disorders of mood, cognition, social interaction, etc.

End of rant.
Peace.*


----------



## 2deepathinker

Dreamer* said:


> Had to respond to this. I didn't log in either. (I can't keep track of passwords and names anymore to save my life). BUT I really find such online tests misleading, confusing, offensive, and useless.
> 
> As noted, one needs to be diagnosed by a professional, not on an online quiz. Someone should evaluate you IN PERSON. Granted if you feel uncomfortable with a diagnosis, you should get a second or third opinion.
> 
> *I must say there are many problems with the DP/DR questionnaires out there. Even the best ones such as the Cambridge scale, or even Marlene Steinberg's scale. These are created by research professionals and can be very innacurate. I like the MMPI which is administered by professionals. The Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory. I used to score these for a psychiatrist as well as having one done for me. What is important is that they NEED TO BE INTERPRETED properly in conjunction with seeing an individual.*
> 
> Also, *insanity score* ... I HATE that term. First of all, all insanity means ... or rather .. it is used in criminal proceedings is to determine if an individual, in the commission of a crime, was aware if they KNEW RIGHT FROM WRONG in the commission of a crime. Someone who is severely PSYCHOTIC may not know, and would be treated in a psychiatric facility or housed in a psychiatric jail, vs. ANYONE, regardless of psychosis or not could be tried as a criminal and placed in a normal prison. Or someone might be evaluated in the COURT SYSTEM as sane or insane to determine if they are fit to stand trial. HORRIBLE name for an online quiz.
> 
> Self diagnosis in my opinion is dangerous at minimum. Unfortunately the diagnosis/understanding of DP/DR is terrible these days. I was diagnosed with DP/DR in 1975... yes 1975, off the bat. Now later my diagnoses are DP/DR, GAD, and clinical depression.
> 
> Problem is individuals who have psychosis would not necessarily consider themselves psychotic DURING a psychotic episode. Even someone who is having a severely MANIC episode in bipolar.
> 
> But individuals with schizoprhenia can TELL sometimes when they are "going downhill" and many individuals with Schizoprhenia and other disorders w/psychosis are extremely functional, but had to be diagnosed officially by a professional.
> 
> I just HATE this type of this.
> 
> End of lecture. I think it is a horrible way to "find out what is wrong with you." Very misleading. Very inaccurate. Even PROFESSIONAL OFFICIAL tests are inaccurate. After taking many tests. I have then DISCUSSED THE RESULTS with a psychiatrist. We have further narrowed things down together. That is the work of an EXCELLENT psychiatrist or therapist.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more people would NOT self diagnose this way. It also skews statistics on who experiences chronic DP/DR. If you don't seek treatment or an eval, you do not appear in OFFICIAL statistics re: occurrence of this or other syndromes.
> D


Wow, I am sorry if I hit a nerve with some of you. I didn't mean to, and perhaps should have been more careful with posting this quiz. I know there are a lot of inaccurate quizzes on the Internet. I thought the quiz was interesting, and for entertainment purposes only. I know for myself, and I guessing for a lot of us with anxiety and depersonalization that I have a fear of losing my mind. I know I haven't (hopefully), but the fear can feel so bad sometimes that I worry about my sanity. I realize that terms like sane/insane, along with many other terms including probably nervous breakdown etc. are outdated.

I just felt this quiz helped me, more than hindered me. I was already diagnosed by several health professionals, so taking this quiz actually relieved some of my anxiety again because I worry about my mental being something more serious. I also think it is a good quiz because you can take the test at a later point and it lets you see if you improved your score. The test rates you on coping skills and other levels. It actually doesn't diagnose you for depersonalization specifically. It does rate your level of dissociation. The questions relating to dissociation have to do with if you lose track of time, and if you cannot account for large portions of your day.

As far as schizophrenia, it asks the typical questions if you feel others are out to get you, and if you have auditory and visual hallucinations. I don't know, but perhaps if one does, one should get seen by someone pronto. I just feel if you answer the questions honestly, one should not be surprised by the results, and perhaps doublecheck with a health care professional if you are really so concerned. It is just a test, and should be taken for what it is worth, nothing else.

I am not sure what else to say here. Perhaps, you were not mad at me, but if you are, I am sorry I wasn't more sensitive to those who felt the test was offensive.


----------



## Ayato

Got 133, yikes. High on Borderline, Anxiety, and a few others.


----------



## Guest

2deepathinker ... I'm not angry with you. Again, the internet ... it's hard to hear my "tone of voice." I'm just big on anti-stigma, and pretty unhappy with self-diagnostic tests on the internet.
I may take the test as I shouldn't crab about it until I do, but just the title of it gives me pause. It turns me away from the whole idea.

I can see if it has given you some comfort in seeing what you DON'T have. Interesting with me, having this so long ... I look back on the past ... I didn't fear "insanity" ... I felt ... I would simply disappear ... and yet be "just aware." And this was way before the internet, etc. The internet has a lot of good things to offer, and a lot of bad things.

Main thing I believe in is freedom of speech, and also, what helps anyone.

I still believe a person should be diagnosed by a doctor. It's amazing that I was, very quickly, in 1975. I always say that, as doctors today ... it's almost as if they have "too much information" on the "big disorders" and as usual bypass DP/DR. Unfortunate.

Hmmm. I'll take the test. Maybe in a bit, or tomorrow.
Can't decide if I'm completely exhausted yet. I hate lying down and not going to sleep even when I'm tired.

Cheers.
D


----------



## Guest

Registering was the most difficult part, LOL.

*I find it very irresponsible that they call it an "insanity quiz" -- again, because of my above explanation. Someone who is truly "insane" would be someone with severe psychosis, etc.*

I scored 87 as I answered as honestly as possible re: how I feel right now. I am in reality not functioning very well and it is due to chronic DP/DR for most of my life. There was nothing asking about DP/DR. It is my most disabling symptom that has limited my life the most. Also a statement such as "Do you lose track of time?" Yes, everyone does. I can be working on my income taxes and find that 2 hours have gone by. Everyone "loses track of time." Questions like that have hindered the professional Dissociation scales.

I have problems with (per the test):
General Coping
Depression
Anxiety
Self-Esteem
Obsessions & Compulsions

I would say all is correct save Obsessions and Compulsions which imply I have OCD. I don't. As a child I had it to a degree. I have some "perfectionistic tendencies", but I do not have OCD.

Also, to be certain the test wasn't going to be influenced by an existing diagnosis, I said I was not diagnosed ... though I have been since I was 15, and I have the same essential diagnosis at 51. It would seem if you put in that your were schizophrenic or had GAD, it might influence the questions asked. I don't know.

*The test does not prove sanity or insanity. It was pretty accurate. But I don't know if it would ever pick up DP/DR which is really my main, disabling chronic symptom, though my anxiety is bad, but not at this moment. I am DP/DR, but not anxous -- just "the usual" -- I'm tired, but not depressed particularly.* I'd like to try it again after plugging in a diagnosis and see if that affects what the COMPUTER is deciding, statistically. You still need a human being to diagnose.

Cheers.
D

Still don't like internet tests.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Dreamer* said:


> Registering was the most difficult part, LOL.
> 
> *I find it very irresponsible that they call it an "insanity quiz" -- again, because of my above explanation. Someone who is truly "insane" would be someone with severe psychosis, etc.*
> 
> I scored 87 as I answered as honestly as possible re: how I feel right now. I am in reality not functioning very well and it is due to chronic DP/DR for most of my life. There was nothing asking about DP/DR. It is my most disabling symptom that has limited my life the most. Also a statement such as "Do you lose track of time?" Yes, everyone does. I can be working on my income taxes and find that 2 hours have gone by. Everyone "loses track of time." Questions like that have hindered the professional Dissociation scales.
> 
> I have problems with (per the test):
> General Coping
> Depression
> Anxiety
> Self-Esteem
> Obsessions & Compulsions
> 
> I would say all is correct save Obsessions and Compulsions which imply I have OCD. I don't. As a child I had it to a degree. I have some "perfectionistic tendencies", but I do not have OCD.
> 
> Also, to be certain the test wasn't going to be influenced by an existing diagnosis, I said I was not diagnosed ... though I have been since I was 15, and I have the same essential diagnosis at 51. It would seem if you put in that your were schizophrenic or had GAD, it might influence the questions asked. I don't know.
> 
> *The test does not prove sanity or insanity. It was pretty accurate. But I don't know if it would ever pick up DP/DR which is really my main, disabling chronic symptom, though my anxiety is bad, but not at this moment. I am DP/DR, but not anxous -- just "the usual" -- I'm tired, but not depressed particularly.* I'd like to try it again after plugging in a diagnosis and see if that affects what the COMPUTER is deciding, statistically. You still need a human being to diagnose.
> 
> Cheers.
> D
> 
> Still don't like internet tests.


I am so glad you tried it out Dreamer! I can understand how you feel about Internet tests. I really, really wish as we all do that there would be more research on DP/DR. To me it also feels like I am fading away. I feel like I am neither sane or insane. Tonight at work, I felt dizzy and like my head felt full of cotton. I felt like my voice wasn't mine, and everything in my life felt so arbitrary. It sucks to feel this way. I obsess, and scored high for obsession on that test, but yet feel it is different than someone with OCD. I have anxiety/panic attacks, but the DP is different. I feel so far out in another galaxy, and I don't know who I am anymore. Anyhow, thanks for trying it out. I think it is great and very important that you are against stigmatising mental health issues. Take care!


----------



## 2deepathinker

Something else that is fun is to take the test again the next day. My scores have changed. It went down, and then it went up. I am answering honestly. It varies of course based on how I am feeling. Try it out and see if it changes for you as well.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday

It gave me red ratings in:
-General coping
-anxiety
-Phobias
-Self-Esteem
-Mania
-Obsessions/Compulsions
-Borderline Traits

I wish I could go to the doctor for a real test. This is really nothing new, though, to me. Well, the thought that I may have the above.

I didn't feel the test was thorough enough, but that could just be me.


----------



## Sleepwalker

Dreamer* said:


> * I like the MMPI which is administered by professionals. The Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory. I used to score these for a psychiatrist as well as having one done for me. What is important is that they NEED TO BE INTERPRETED properly in conjunction with seeing an individual.*


Hey, I had one done; some 400+ questions and evaluated by a psychologist. 
After several months of visits, my psychologist couldn't figure out what my "vague affectless depression" was about; she administered one to me. 
Did you get a detailed conclusion or a just a summary? Mine was a mingy half of a page.


----------



## DiscoStick

Ummm I scored pretty highly. Even though I feel emotionally stable. But as has been said, it's not a diagnosis or anywhere near.

I got red flagged for anxiety and phobias (fair enough, I'm on medication for that).
Also dissociation (obviously)
And mania-kind of true. I get really really excitable and then very depressed, but I wouldn't say seriously so.
Physical issues (pushed me up a lot, really) and technology issues (lol).

Just for the whole "have others tried to harm you", "others are out to get me" thing, what if people actually are out to get me? I've got a restraining order against someone and a group of people sent me death threats. I think that and the whole actually being physically unwell thing kind of pushed it up. Well, I got 127 anyway. Meh.


----------



## sugarskull

I got 163. Depression, Self Esteem, and Post Traumatic Stress were my highest.


----------

